# W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen



## Maxi2202 (9. Juni 2012)

*W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*

Hey Leute,
als ich gestern aus meinem Urlaub heimgekommen bin, sah ich, dass das bestellte Internet von DSL auf Kabel umgestellt wurde.
Deswegen wollte ich gleich meinen alten ADSL Router (Netgear DG834GB v2) in Port 1 per LAN Kabel an das Kabelmodem (Thomson THG541) anschließen.
Jedoch bekam ich so keine Verbindung, direkter Anschluss an meinen Laptop funktioniert aber. 
Jetzt habe ich die Vermutung nach einigem Lesen im Internet, dass es daran liegt, dass der Netgear Router W-Lan und Modem in einem ist und es jetzt nicht klappt, da es 2 Modems gibt.
Hoffe, dasss ihr den Durchblick habt.

LG Maxi


----------



## HorseT (9. Juni 2012)

du musst den DHCP -Server in deinem alten Netgear-Router ausschalten, da dieser ia nur als Switch fungieren soll. Dann sollte es schon funktionieren.


----------



## robbe (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*



HorseT schrieb:


> du musst den DHCP -Server in deinem alten Netgear-Router ausschalten, da dieser ia nur als Switch fungieren soll. Dann sollte es schon funktionieren.


 
Das glaub ich schon mal nicht, der soll doch weiterhin als Router fungieren, bloß nicht als Modem. 

Normal kann man irgendwo einstellen, das er das Internet über LAN 1 bezieht und nicht über das Modem. Falls es die Möglichkeit nicht gibt, siehts denk ich mal schlecht aus. 
Könntest höchstens mal versuchen, wenn alles angeschlossen ist, Modem und Router neuzustarten. Grade Modems brauchen fast immer nen Neustart, wenn man nen anderes Gerät dran anschließt.


----------



## HorseT (9. Juni 2012)

Komisch das genau diese Vorgehensweise bei jmd anderen zum Erfolg führte, aber gut...

Und dann erkläre mir einmal bitte, wie ein Netzwerk funktionieren soll, in dem ZWEI Geräte probieren die DHCP-Vergabe zu managen....


----------



## Maxi2202 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*

Dann werde ich wohl einen neuen Router brauchen... :-/ Habe alles ohne Erfolg probiert.
Könnt ihr mir einen empfehelen?


----------



## HorseT (9. Juni 2012)

Wie verbindest du dich denn mit dem Internet, wenn nur dein neues Modem direkt mit dem Pc verbunden ist?


----------



## onslaught (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*

Den Router schon zurückgesetzt auf Werkseinstellung, alte Inet-Zugangsdaten also weg, und dann ans Modem angestöpselt ?



> Wie verbindest du dich denn mit dem Internet, wenn nur dein neues Modem direkt mit dem Pc verbunden ist?



Das Kabelmodem(Anschluß) wird vom Anbieter freigeschaltet und braucht keine Zugangsdaten.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*



Maxi2202 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl einen neuen Router brauchen... :-/ Habe alles ohne Erfolg probiert.


 Ein anderer router hilft dir da bestimmt auch nicht. Kabel-anschlüsse werden gerne an eine mac-adresse gebunden. (ist die "hardware-adresse" des controllers) Ich schätze mal,das du deinen rechner zuerst angeschlossen hattest oder die möglichen mac-adressen, welche diverse router haben können, werden einfach nicht akzeptiert.
Und nun zur möglichen lösung:
Du gehst in das web-interface des routers und legst unter den inet-einstellungen fest, das er inet über lan1 (oder wenn vorhanden, den wan-port) beziehen soll. Weiter legst du fest, das der router keine einwahldaten benötigt und die ip für den port (lan1 oder halt wan) via dhcp bezogen werden soll. Mit dieser grundeinstellung muß es fuktionieren.
Wenn nicht, dann rufe deinen provider an und erkläre ihm, das du an deinem anschluß einen router betreiben möchtest und frage was du dafür machen mußt. Danach werden sie dir erklären, ob da ein router (nach deren statuten) überhaupt zulässig ist und wenn ja, was du machen mußt.
Ich schätze aber mal, das dein anschluß einfach resettet wird. Sollte dem so sein, solltest du vorher dein kabel-modem ausgeschaltet haben und die anordnung mit deinem router aufbauen. Dann einfach das modem an machen und auch gleich den router mit. (nichts weiter, also rechner, handys usw. aus) Wenn alles hoch gefahren ist, müsste es funzen.


HorseT schrieb:


> du musst den DHCP -Server in deinem alten Netgear-Router ausschalten, da dieser ia nur als Switch fungieren soll.


Das ist sicherlich auch eine möglichkeit, dazu muß der anbieter aber mehrere rechner unterstützen. Allerdings machen das nicht viele und wenn werden sicherlich keine router unterstützt und auch nur eine bestimmte max.-anzahl an pc`s. (10 rechner auf einmal wird wohl nicht klappen)


----------



## Stuntman1962 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: W-Lan Router an Kabelmodem anschließen*

Ein anderer Router (reiner Router) hilft sehr wohl. Habe auch einen Kabelanschluss von Unitymedia. Das Kabelmodem von Unitymedia vergibt nur eine IP-Adresse. Das sollte dann die vom Router sein. Am Router kann ich dann so viele PC'S dranhängen, wie ich möchte. Ob per Lan/WLAn/DLAn und dann noch ein Switch spielt dann keine Rolle. Läuft bei mir alles einwandfrei.   
Als Router habe ich einen D-LinK Dir 615 und der funktioniert einwandrei. Übrigens bietet Unitymedia selber einen Router an. 
Wenn noch Fragen sind kann ich Dir gerne per PN weiterhelfen.
Einfach einen Switch ans Kabelmodem hängen hilft übrigens nicht. Es muss zwingend erst ein Router an das Kabelmodem angeschlossen werden. 
Vorgehensweise: Kabelmodem reseten / Router anschließen / PC an Router / alles einschalten / fertig!


----------

